# 2nd litter has arrived!!



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Our little Lucy had her babies today! Pretty much leaving her alone today, but I think I counted 12 when I did a quick visual! This puts our total upto 23 babies & 3 adults!! Yikes!!! Local pet store that sold us the 2 Mommas (and told us they were boys!), has agreed to help us find homes for all!! Thank goodness!!! We're definately investing in a DCN now (for the adults & older babies)!!Will share pics when I can!


----------



## noodledoodle (Jul 11, 2015)

That's so exciting!! Sorry that you weren't advised about it though!! Good luck homing them!!


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

Woah, that's a lot of baby rats! 

I hope that Lucy can feed her babies and care for them correctly so you don't have to worry about their health too much. And I sure hope you can find homes for a lot of babies soon!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------

